# Anthrocon Post-Con Report (or: I feel like complaining)



## DuncanFox (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright, everyone.  I'm back from AC and, like usual, I feel like complaining.  (Yes, I do that a lot.  Yes, I do that _about Anthrocon_ a lot.  They're an easy target.)

Now don't get me wrong, I had a good time.  Spent the weekend with a lot of cool folks, drank a lot, bought a Furnando's shirt, and generally enjoyed myself.  Hell, I'd even go back.  But there's lots of other posts about how great everything was, so I'm gonna stir the shit a little.

First of all, I _hate_ the Dorsai.  It's like they're competing with mall rent-a-cops to see who has the smallest cock.  If I'm at the front of the registration line, and the 6 kiosks that are three feet in front of me are all in use, you don't need to say "Wait!" and hold your hand out in front of me like I'm gonna make a run for it.  If you can be replaced by a sign that says "please wait for next available kiosk," you don't get to be a prick.  If you don't want to lose that authentic Dorsai feel, you can make the sign say "please wait for next available kiosk, jerkface."

And that reminds me - 6 kiosks for the HUNDREDS of people lining up on Thursday, really?  I've seen smaller cons with more computers.  Steal a couple from the internet room, furries need to get off the damn MUCKs while they're at a con anyway.  I should have gotten into the Sponsor line (that had NOBODY in it), and just picked the basic registration level when I got to the kiosk.  There was nothing stopping anyone from doing that except a basic sense of morals, which unfortunately I have, so they got an extra $40 from me because I'm impatient.

Or is that exactly what they're hoping for?  Keep the reg line long, get a few more Sponsors.  Clever.

Back to the Dorsai.  The guy in front of the fursuit parade demanding that everyone take off their hats?  If you _respectfully request_ that I remove my hat, I might humor you.  If you just shout it at everyone, you can GTFO.  We're in the United States of America on the 4th of July, our Independence Day, and you're leading a parade that features the flags of lots of _other_ countries?  I'll keep my hat on for that disrespectful display, thank you.

No offense to the fursuiters, by the way - just the organizers.

Then there was the guy dressed up like a Spy from TF2, wearing a mask of Uncle Kage.  For anyone who wasn't there, let me explain -- he's wearing a suit and tie with a ski mask, and has a piece of paper strapped to his face with a pic of Kage printed on it.  This isn't a 3d mask, just a sheet of paper.  Anthrocon staff told him to take of the mask *because they couldn't tell if it was Kage or not from a distance.*  Either Anthrocon is staffed by drooling morons (and I mean that in the clinical sense), or they enjoy having people _think_ they're drooling morons.  I'm not sure which is worse.  It's alright though, the Spy put the mask back on later and spent the rest of the con trashing Kage, which was awesome.

Let's talk about badge art now.  I heard more complaints about the badge art than about the lines for the elevators.  I mean, this is a cartoonist who was popular in the 1960s.  Were even _half_ of Anthrocon's attendees born before Underdog was taken off the air?  And then there was the 2007 movie that can best be described as "forgettable."  Underdog isn't relevant, isn't really "furry", and frankly isn't well-drawn by today's standards either.  Shouldv'e asked Bob Boyle to draw the badges, then they would have looked awesome.

Finally (for now), did they seriously schedule 2's rant to start at *the exact same time* as the 4th of July fireworks?  I was up on the roof watching the fireworks, along with _hundreds_ of other furs, instead of listening to him.  Seriously, nobody thought of this ahead of time?  I know I'm not the only one who wanted to do both and ended up having to pick.

I'll close with something good, just to show I'm not a _total_ prick.  Seeing fursuiters wandering around Pittsbugh, getting served in restaurants and bars, and just generally invading the town was one of the most surreal and awesome things I've ever seen, especially because of the support of the local businesses.  That's something I never saw when I went to AC in Philly.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

I did find the borderline belligerent demand to remove one's hat to be very unwarranted. Made me feel like he was on some kind of moral power trip.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't returned since 2007 for the same reason you haven't - the Dorsai are on powertrips when they work security there.

The one that really pissed me off was:

"STOP THROWING THE BALL"
"It's_ FURSUIT DODGEBALL_ what are we supposed to do?"
"Well FINE but you can't throw it with TWO HANDS, ONLY ONE!"
"oh okay"
So we continue on for a little longer.
"STOP STOP STOP STOP! THAT GUY" *points at someone* "THREW WITH TWO HANDS. EVENT CANCELED. YOU ALL HAVE TO LEAVE. *NOW.*"

Or during the Mad-Libs.

"Okay, we need a noun... You!" *points at me*
"Oh, uh. Balls."
Dorsai walks up to me. "THIS IS A PG ONLY EVENT. IF YOU CONTINUE LIKE THAT WE WILL HAVE TO *REMOVE YOU!"*
"I said "balls". That's PG."
_"YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!"_

So fuck that. If I want to be treated like a goddamn criminal at a convention, I'd go get arrested.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I did find the borderline belligerent demand to remove one's hat to be very unwarranted. Made me feel like he was on some kind of moral power trip.


They went to a friend of mine demanding he remove his hat, and he was from England. The 4th of July is sort of a dark day for England given their past, and it was... uh, exceptionally rude. Why they were asking people to remove their hats I dunno (we caught it on video, too). If it was supposed to be a "4th of July" parade then why were there more foreign flags in the parade than American? Not even the Anthem played (which is traditional for hat removal). I don't have issue with AC staff at all, as I had a hell of a time at AC, but the Dorsai? Duncan's spot on.

At Furfright last year, the Dorsai forced us to move out of an empty hallway. It was empty. They came up, demanded we move, and we we asked why they said we could move or hand over our badges. Nobody else was in the hallway, just us, but we were "blocking" it. We were in a little alcove from everything, too, but they just came up and demanded that we move "or else".

Meanwhile, there were guys walking the halls with speaker backpacks blaring audio at full volume. The Dorsai? They just walked on past. Didn't say a thing. 

Again, I *love* AC and Furfright, but my and professional opinion of the Dorsair? Terrible. I understand the need for con security more than anyone, but security staff should still have the ability to say "please" and "thank you" and not merely bark demands. You're not just security, but a convention liaison.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, the Dorsai suck.
And I'm not too sure about their security abilities.
I mean, I've never seen one that wasn't totally out of shape.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> but security staff should still have the ability to say "please" and "thank you" and not merely bark demands.



*THIS.*

These people represent the convention nearly as a whole. Everyone sees their behavior and how they act and it reflects on the convention. Simply saying "please" and not raising your voice before giving an order goes a _long_ way.



jellyhurwit said:


> I mean, I've never seen one that wasn't totally out of shape.



Ahaha. So true.


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

This was my first con and I got yelled at for wearing a hat, too. Do they always do that during the parade? It was fun and all and I got soooooooooooo much stuff out of it. Some awesome comics from Rabbat valley and Furplanet (i lovelovelovelove heathen city!). the con was fun, but we stood for four hours in the registration line which was hell. Four hours! We had to use the bathroom so bad, but we didn't want to lose our places. by the time we got to the reg line i thought my bladder was going to explode. I didn't want to lose my place in line and have to sit there for another two hours just so I could use the bathroom. It was a nightmare.  Anthorcon needed more of those registration computers to push ppl through faster. Also, there was only four people checking people into registration but there were like eight people for pre-reg? WTF?!?!? Me and Chad were tempted to upgrade to sponsor level, but then we wouldn't have had food. He decided not to reg, but i stuck it out. After three hours hell if I'm moving. But those extra people were just sitting there bored. We also got in trouble with the Dorsai. We were talking and they came over and yelled at us for using "foul language". Some fat chick wearing a shiny blue baked potato vest and beret. We didn't say anything bad, either. We had fun in the end and it was a good time and i got to meet so many awesome people. i had fun. I


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

sandstalker said:


> This was my first con and I got yelled at for wearing a hat, too. Do they always do that during the parade?



No, I've never heard of this before. I went in 06 and 07. I am_ always_ wearing a fedora if I'm not in my house/room, and I was never asked to remove it.

I don't understand the sudden "OH NO HATS ARE BAD" by the dorsai.

Than again, I was a "handler" for one of the suiters in 06 and was actually in the parade in 07, so that might have something to do with it. I dunno.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, I've never heard of this before. I went in 06 and 07. I am_ always_ wearing a fedora if I'm not in my house/room, and I was never asked to remove it.
> 
> I don't understand the sudden "OH NO HATS ARE BAD" by the dorsai.



For the Fourth. I'm guessing some PATRIOTIC (read: over-bearing idiot) Dorsai decided to push his opinion on others, regardless of citizenship in the good ol' US, by forcing con-goers to show respect to the US by removing hats. I would've told the fat fuck to shove it. No one tells me what I should and should not respect. >:[


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 8, 2009)

sandstalker said:


> This was my first con and I got yelled at for wearing a hat, too. Do they always do that during the parade?



Never seen it before, never heard of it before.



sandstalker said:


> Some fat chick wearing a shiny blue baked potato vest and beret.



LOL!  Those were apparently a group of Klingons that the Dorsai recruited to help, because they were too busy sitting around to actually do any security.


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> LOL!  Those were apparently a group of Klingons that the Dorsai recruited to help, because they were too busy sitting around to actually do any security.


WTF? Klingons? WTF are klingons doing at a furry con?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

sandstalker said:


> WTF? Klingons? WTF are klingons doing at a furry con?



Being fat.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 8, 2009)

My bigger issue while at AC were the fucking rude people.

The ones who apparently don't know know the words "please", "thank-you", and "excuse me", and apparently don't know how to tip properly.

Also the ones ones who were literally pushing the suiters out of the way from day one to cram into the elevator....to those I'd like to repeat Kage's german word that means "Piss off" but I don't know how to spell it. When I was out of suit I took the stairs. The rest of you non-suiters stop being a lazy nusiance!

Also the staff of the Doubletree at the desk were woefully incompetent.

Something else...when ever I was out of suit full body suiters were running me over several times a day.

That all aside I had a good time although I wanted to throttle the idiots who gushed attention to full body costumes that didn't even look well put together, and refused to pay a lick of attention to well done partials.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Being fat.




Ahahaha, fuckin' sigged.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Meanwhile, there were guys walking the halls with speaker backpacks blaring audio at full volume. The Dorsai? They just walked on past. Didn't say a thing.


 

Yes, that did happen. It was my first time going to that convention everyone was real nice at the Convention, I kind of feel bad for what happen at the dance when a Furry was on the floor hurt I yell "Furry Down!" some people spotted him down on the floor me and another person signal the DJ, luckly some people came to help the young man in the costume out of the Ball room.


It was fun, and I got to meet some good Artist, even Joe Harris, Bob Boyle and his wife, Ben Balistreri it was a go experiance and a lot of walking.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

What the fuck was that freak out at the zoo.  I totally missed it, but wished I hadn't.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> What the fuck was that freak out at the zoo.  I totally missed it, but wished I hadn't.



Okay, I missed that. I guess I was too busy being drunk.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, I missed that. I guess I was too busy being drunk.



Please tell me someone tried throwing themselves down stairs again.

Different con, but doesn't keep me from hoping.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Please tell me someone tried throwing themselves down stairs again.
> 
> Different con, but doesn't keep me from hoping.



I'm pretty sure Tumbles showed up at one of the AC's. But he had a lower profile, just like that dog fucking incident at AC a while back.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> But he had a lower profile, just like that dog fucking incident at AC a while back.



Java?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Java?



No. Some guy was running a bestiality website, and came to AC under the guise of an animal breeder/rehabilitation specialist/etc and...long story short, was offering 'quality time' with his dogs for a fee.

(But yeah, I looked up what you're talking about, and no - not that person.)


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

All I was told was someone freaked out and took a swing at an officer.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> All I was told was someone freaked out and took a swing at an officer.



At a Dorsai?


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> At a Dorsai?



I wish.  No a guy who was in a fursuit, who turned out to be an officer, who tried to help the situation.


----------



## Kobura (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been to two FFs and this latest Anthrocon as the only cons I attended with the Dorsai as security. Not FAU 07 or 08 or Megaplex 08.

I noted something to PyroDemonFox (who happened to be the individual that almost lost a finger on either Friday or Saturday night) as I was driving him to the hospital; "Have you seen a staff member not in Ops or Registration that wasn't marked as Security in some way?"

I thought it was just the Massachusetts (or at least FurFright) Dorsai that made things difficult but this really made me question why they're so popular! I mean they run things and do everything and are (I suppose) the staffer glue that keeps the con together, but what if it's falling apart because of bad bindings?

I think Registration needs to be fixed and I'll gladly (and legally!!!) ghost Anthrocon while just not entering any of the actually con-reserved space until they fix the *OVER FOUR HOUR WAIT*. Join me in this my brethren; you know you don't actually go to any of the panels anyway.

Okay back to the Dorsai. Note firstly that I (at least felt I was instrumental on the security staff for FA:U 07, and enjoyed the living hell out of it. I remember distinctly volunteering as pretty much a nobody, telling Wag I "shouldn't bother taking an hours log sheet, I won't volunteer worth anything or claim the reward". Twenty-three hours of service later, I finish my 24th hour on door badging security at Closing Ceremonies (yes I did engineer that just a tiny bit), and had what was likely the best time of my life to that point. Everyone was immensely happy, it was a ridiculously enjoyable con by almost every account I could find, and guess what security did?

Mostly stand around and watch people, help out the Newark PD when requested, cooperate with hotel security when requested... aaaand... stand around while watching people. I "infiltrated" a few room parties to ensure that there wasn't any underage drinking (which there actually wasn't at those specific parties that I actively attended!!!!!!), I also tried to move a motorcycle when the police said it would be otherwise towed (and failed, but decided I wasn't going to monkey around with someone else's bike more than trying to do them a favor), I asked a few room parties to quiet down at hotel security's request (and they did when I checked up on the matters later!!!!) and I seem to recollect alot of... standing/walking around watching people do what they did perfectly fine.

I worked professional security for a period of time, and noted this to the 'head' Dorsai during the pre-con milling abouts, to which he IMMEDIATELY replied "No as a general rule we do not permit professional security personnel..." basically a denial, I don't remember verbatim beyond that point. But it was because professional security "tends to take securing these types of cons too seriously".

H-hypocrisy? In *MY* fandom's conventions' "authorized monitoring personnel"? Apparently more likely than my poor naive mind thought.

OTHERWISE ANTHROCON WAS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC! This isn't a pissed off rant, this isn't complaining about the mono relapse and fever I had halfway back on I-80 East as the sole conscious driver, this isn't a complaint I spent my rent/mortgage money on porn simply masked as a bitchfest at something that wasn't perfect. Anthrocon was amazing, but almost every time I bounced off the Dorsai it was a negative experience.

Except for the one female in command of the Westin lobby the night PyroDemonFox tried elective metacarpal amputation, she had her brains about her pretty good, and the guy that walked me and PDF and HeraldoftheBadger to HotB's car when I drove PDF to the hospital. They were both pretty cool.

But I swear if I see Dorsai at Otakon I'm going to throw my hands up and sell my hotel room.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> They went to a friend of mine demanding he remove his hat, and he was from England. The 4th of July is sort of a dark day for England given their past, and it was... uh, exceptionally rude. Why they were asking people to remove their hats I dunno (we caught it on video, too). If it was supposed to be a "4th of July" parade then why were there more foreign flags in the parade than American? Not even the Anthem played (which is traditional for hat removal). I don't have issue with AC staff at all, as I had a hell of a time at AC, but the Dorsai? Duncan's spot on.
> 
> At Furfright last year, the Dorsai forced us to move out of an empty hallway. It was empty. They came up, demanded we move, and we we asked why they said we could move or hand over our badges. Nobody else was in the hallway, just us, but we were "blocking" it. We were in a little alcove from everything, too, but they just came up and demanded that we move "or else".
> 
> ...



The Dorsai have given a poor impression (or at least the one individual who was yelling about the hats and escalators) of themselves to me. It is rather presumptuous to demand people remove their hats in respect to the American flag (or whatever symbol they were appealing to) when some aren't citizens of the USA and/or one of the other represented countries. Even an argument pulled from the respect for the military or the fallen does not quite apply because still... not everyone there was from the USA, supports the military of whatever country, or belives in honoring the dead.


If I had been wearing a hat, I would have handed over my badge.






Takumi_L said:


> What the fuck was that freak out at the zoo.  I totally missed it, but wished I hadn't.




If you are referring to what I think you are, an individual was having a bad reaction of illegal substances and alcohol. I am unclear of any details beyond that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey...don't like the four hour wait Kobura? Pre-register....it's that simple.

Don't take it the wrong way. We had over 4000 people at AC....there is bound to be a long wait.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey...don't like the four hour wait Kobura? Pre-register....it's that simple.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way. We had over 4000 people at AC....there is bound to be a long wait.



Yeah, actually, I agree. I mean, I stood in that line, but I expected to stand in that line. Pre-registering takes only a short while, anyways. There's not much of an excuse not to do it. I came short notice, but I came expecting that.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Kobura said:


> I think Registration needs to be fixed and I'll gladly (and legally!!!) ghost Anthrocon while just not entering any of the actually con-reserved space...


The Dorsai were also blocking anybody without an Anthrocon badge from getting onto the elevators. Some friends drove down to visit and the Dorsai wouldn't let them get onto the elevators unless they registered with the con. The Westin elevators were blocked. They wouldn't let anybody get on the elevators from the second floor, either.

Which made me wonder, right? What happens to regular guests of the hotel who try to use those elevators? Would the Dorsai block them, too? I understand Anthrocon wants to solve ghosting, but this is bad. Nek0gami even got threatened to have his room's convention rate pulled unless he registered, and he was just chilling out. So the entire room would have gotten !@#$'d over for him? Oi.

We solved the problem by having my friends just take the stairs up to floor 5, then hopping on the elevators there. They came down to the Pitt for a day to visit some furs, but couldn't get on the freakin' elevators.

All of my issues come down to Dorsai (even at Furfright. Love the con, hate the god damn damn Dorsai). They've really let their limited power get up to their heads and they don't do anything.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey...don't like the four hour wait Kobura? Pre-register....it's that simple.


Pre-registering is good, but they shut down pre-reg before some of my friends decided they wanted to go. FWA had a great setup, and had the most efficient process I've ever seen. I think they've become the pinnacle of convention registration. I've never seen anything so smooth. 

Hell, FWA was so freakin' amazing I spent half the con walking around going _"We need to do this at FAU. This is brilliant!" _and stealing all sorts of, uh... err, borrowing ideas that... uh, I...

I'm going to stop talking now.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> The Dorsai were also blocking anybody without an Anthrocon badge from getting onto the elevators. Some friends drove down to visit and the Dorsai wouldn't let them get onto the elevators unless they registered with the con. The Westin elevators were blocked. They wouldn't let anybody get on the elevators from the second floor, either.


 
 I was told there was alot of Pittsburg Steeler fans from out of state checking in to the hotel. They didn't know there was a convention happening someone told me last year they had fight over the usage of the elevators with the Pittsburg Steelers fans I believe the reason why Dorsai did that was control traffic of people using the Elevators I do agree that it was stupid but thats how they wanted control it that way.



> Which made me wonder, right? What happens to regular guests of the hotel who try to use those elevators? Would the Dorsai block them, too? I understand Anthrocon wants to solve ghosting, but this is bad. Nek0gami even got threatened to have his room's convention rate pulled unless he registered, and he was just chilling out. So the entire room would have gotten !@#$'d over for him? Oi..


 
Yeah, I talk to him at the Zoo he told me he was looking for you.


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 8, 2009)

I wonder if when the Dorsai are being dicks to everyone, if someone instead of argueing, or wanting to turn the Dorsai into a well beated pile of non-fur. has just hugged them, something tells me they would be so shocked you could drop their ego 5-10 points =p


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Neek0 said:


> I wonder if when the Dorsai are being dicks to everyone, if someone instead of argueing, or wanting to turn the Dorsai into a well beated pile of non-fur. has just hugged them, something tells me they would be so shocked you could drop their ego 5-10 points =p



I can hardly understand what the hell you just said, but are you suggesting that someone hug the Dorsai to try and knock them down a peg?

Um, hugging a security guard who is telling you to do something is probably a bad idea. Also, this _is_ the Dorsai we're talking about, if you touched them I'm sure they'd probably try to take your badge.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

I was a security guard in another life, and I can tell you right now, if we wern't respectful to the clients, we lost the contract. I don't know what these guys were thinking, but that's _NOT_ how you run security. The whole point is to be visible, but not intrusive or annoying.

You know, I feel slightly less bad now about not being able to go to AC...


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 8, 2009)

on the note of security guards it seem notrious at cons
i was at an anime con and they had a stick up their ass about being in the lobby, if you were not pysically in a chair you had to leave, no sitting on the floor or standing around...WTF? the lobby was HUGE and its a LOBBY that is where people are supposed to hang out and it was hot and there were not many places to hang out

on top of that the costume contest was the last event of the last day and the con was OVER, it was 103 out and i was wearing this huge ball of fur http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=1073560 which also weighs a ton and i had been in it for 6 hours and was in the lobby waiting for my ride home standing in front of the fan the mother F***ers made me WAIT OUTSIDE IN 103 HEAT
GAWD DAMN there was just no arguing with them and they PYSICALLY BEGAN TOUCHING ME AND MOVING ME TWORDS THE DOOR
you have no idea how pissed i was standing outside in that thing know i should have f***en been standing in front of that fan in the air conditioned lobby (and no i could not take it off, i was not wearing much under it and it damages it to set it down without its stand)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Of course it's notorious at conventions - you have to realize that these people aren't security guards professionally, and this is probably one of the only times they get to have power over a large group of people.

It's an ego trip for them. They get to boss people around for three days, and if anyone talks shit to them? BAM, banned for the weekend. Badge gone.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> ...you have to realize that these people aren't security guards professionally...


o.0 Then how the f*** did they get the job? In this state, unless you're working (paid only, W4 and all - no voulenteering) for the company itsself (i.e. the hotel, not the con), you have to be licensed by the state to do security...

Seriously, who the hell chose the people? Did they do any interviews at all? Or did they just hand out STAFF tees to annoying people?


----------



## Stahi (Jul 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Being fat.


Different than the FC Klingons.  The FC Klingons throw a party full of booze and are real cool.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

They're the Dorsai, it's a volunteer thing. Basically, they're a group of people that conventions will come to and ask them to be security for them when they can't get the staff they need from volunteers.

In other words, the Dorsai are a last resort that conventions go to when they MUST get "security". Meaning, the Dorsai KNOW the convention NEEDS them so they can do fuck all and get to stick around anyway.

They aren't professionals, they don't get paid. They basically banded together and said "hey, conventions need security, let's do it". Yeah, the idea is nice and the thought behind it is good natured, but the people they pick up are idiots. Basically, they do the "security" jobs nobody else wants to (read: they check badges in front of doors).

They claim they are "invite only", so I guess they interview. Must not do too well.

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Dorsai has way too much information about them, including a list of RL names (which is kind of creepy).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Pre-registering is good, but they shut down pre-reg before some of my friends decided they wanted to go. FWA had a great setup, and had the most efficient process I've ever seen. I think they've become the pinnacle of convention registration. I've never seen anything so smooth.
> 
> Hell, FWA was so freakin' amazing I spent half the con walking around going _"We need to do this at FAU. This is brilliant!" _and stealing all sorts of, uh... err, borrowing ideas that... uh, I...
> 
> I'm going to stop talking now.


 
This is why people should ponder ahead of time if they are going to actually go or not. If you do things last minute or at a fleeting whim you get stuck with line. 

They have to stop the pre-registration at some point so they can tally up the numbers, and start making the badge things with the names and stuff on them....and have them ready for the lucky batch of people who were able to pre-register.


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> This is why people should ponder ahead of time if they are going to actually go or not. If you do things last minute or at a fleeting whim you get stuck with line.
> 
> They have to stop the pre-registration at some point so they can tally up the numbers, and start making the badge things with the names and stuff on them....and have them ready for the lucky batch of people who were able to pre-register.



I didn't have a ride til a day after pre-registration.  My going was last minute I guess.

I only stood in line for about 15 minutes.  BAM.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> ...so they can do fuck all and get to stick around...


 Hmm... And you said they'll be at FurFright, too? I'm starting to think I should bring my badge with me and keep it under my suit in case they get in my face. There's nothing that pisses me off more than people who abuse their power...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> Hmm... And you said they'll be at FurFright, too? I'm starting to think I should bring my badge with me and keep it under my suit in case they get in my face. There's nothing that pisses me off more than people who abuse their power...



They'll be at Furfright, but they aren't as bad as the ones at AC. Maybe it's less stress (or less power going to their head) when there's only a few hundred furries there instead of nearly three thousand.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> Hmm... And you said they'll be at FurFright, too? I'm starting to think I should bring my badge with me and keep it under my suit in case they get in my face. There's nothing that pisses me off more than people who abuse their power...


While I highly dislike the Dorsai, they are still con security and I don't advise hiding the badge (especially given visible badges are a part of con rules!). The Dorsai are... interesting, but they don't intentionally go out of their way to cause problems. They just tend to get a bit brash/overboard when there *is* an issue, and sometimes take it too far (like the "hat's off" issue).


----------



## Asswings (Jul 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> While I highly dislike the Dorsai, they are still con security and I don't advise hiding the badge (especially given visible badges are a part of con rules!). The Dorsai are... interesting, but they don't intentionally go out of their way to cause problems. They just tend to get a bit brash/overboard when there *is* an issue, and sometimes take it too far (like the "hat's off" issue).



I'm pretty sure he means his cop badge.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'm pretty sure he means his cop badge.


Oh, heh heh heh. That'd be kinda epic then.


----------



## Shino (Jul 9, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'm pretty sure he means his cop badge.


 Bingo. Officer of the law vs Voulenteer security. I win. They loose.


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 9, 2009)

Hrmmm..

I had some negative and positive experiences with the Dorsai. Most seemed to actually be pretty decent folk. There were however most definately a few powertripping assholes though. 

I also felt they were being excessively anal about the hats and flags thing. I'd have understood far more if they didnt allow anything but US flags given the day they held it on or something but they way they handled that mess was just...

Poorly to say the least.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 9, 2009)

The problem with convention security is and always has been a fact that they view the attendees as potential trouble makers.. instead of what they really are.

The attendees at a convention are not a bunch of trouble makers.. they're the clients.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 9, 2009)

Shino said:


> Bingo. Officer of the law vs Voulenteer security. I win. They loose.



No...no, you don't.  You have absolutely no authority outside of your jurisdiction, and even if you did, it wouldn't give you the authority to override an event's security and do whatever you want.

Everyone should respect what you do, but you don't have shit for authority off-duty, out of jurisdiction and at a private event.

If you try to get away with doing what you want by flashing your police badge around, you're in just as bad of a power trip as the asshole Dorsai are, except _they_ actually have the authority to kick you out.


----------



## Teco (Jul 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> What the fuck was that freak out at the zoo.  I totally missed it, but wished I hadn't.



When? I heard some girl was having a panic attack/tripping balls of steel on sunday I think. Another time Uncle Kage came up to the zoo drinking some strong Sake, (and I mean strong, the guy had an 'aura') with the chief of security to make sure someone in a bunny suit, "wasn't the one we threw out earlier." Sunday also.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 9, 2009)

RedclawTheOtter said:


> No...no, you don't.  You have absolutely no authority outside of your jurisdiction, and even if you did, it wouldn't give you the authority to override an event's security and do whatever you want.
> 
> Everyone should respect what you do, but you don't have shit for authority off-duty, out of jurisdiction and at a private event.
> 
> If you try to get away with doing what you want by flashing your police badge around, you're in just as bad of a power trip as the asshole Dorsai are, except _they_ actually have the authority to kick you out.



I think he was referring to whenever con security pulled the "I'm SECURITY and can have you kicked out,badge pulled and arrested" crap that I've heard pulled before.


----------



## Uro (Jul 9, 2009)

Teco said:


> When? I heard some girl was having a panic attack/tripping balls of steel on sunday I think. Another time Uncle Kage came up to the zoo drinking some strong Sake, (and I mean strong, the guy had an 'aura') with the chief of security to make sure someone in a bunny suit, "wasn't the one we threw out earlier." Sunday also.



A girl was on an unknown substance and fading in and out of consciousness close to dying. The girls boyfriend refused to cooperate with the officers and my off-duty fursuiting friend. So after a while of refusing to tell the officers what the girl was on he said "fuck you" to the uniformed officer and the cop promptly tackled him out of the chair, threw him against a wall and cuffed him (the boy was being combative beforehand).


----------



## Teco (Jul 9, 2009)

Uro said:


> A girl was on an unknown substance and fading in and out of consciousness close to dying. The girls boyfriend refused to cooperate with the officers and my off-duty fursuiting friend. So after a while of refusing to tell the officers what the girl was on he said "fuck you" to the uniformed officer and the cop promptly tackled him out of the chair, threw him against a wall and cuffed him (the boy was being combative beforehand).



Oh. I missed all the action then, too busy giving away 45 buck worth of pizza. =/


----------



## Shino (Jul 10, 2009)

RedclawTheOtter said:


> No...no, you don't. You have absolutely no authority outside of your jurisdiction, and even if you did, it wouldn't give you the authority to override an event's security and do whatever you want.
> 
> Everyone should respect what you do, but you don't have shit for authority off-duty, out of jurisdiction and at a private event.
> 
> If you try to get away with doing what you want by flashing your police badge around, you're in just as bad of a power trip as the asshole Dorsai are, except _they_ actually have the authority to kick you out.


 


redcard said:


> I think he was referring to whenever con security pulled the "I'm SECURITY and can have you kicked out,badge pulled and arrested" crap that I've heard pulled before.


Yeah, totally misunderstood me there. I didn't mean I'd try to override them with authority, I meant more of a "loose the attitude, douchebag, I do this for a living" thing. Besides, I highly doubt it would actually come to that. Oh, and assault of an officer is still a felony, regardless of jurisdiction.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 10, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, totally misunderstood me there. I didn't mean I'd try to override them with authority, I meant more of a "loose the attitude, douchebag, I do this for a living" thing. Besides, I highly doubt it would actually come to that. Oh, and assault of an officer is still a felony, regardless of jurisdiction.



If a dorsai is truly on a power trip, telling them you're a police officer would most likely make them treat you even worse.  What bigger way for them to fuel their power trip than by bossing a cop around?


----------



## Roland (Jul 10, 2009)

I wanted to make snide comments at the people that were taking the elevator to get off at the second, third and fifth floor.  Save room for the people that don't want to flight 15 floors every time they need something from the room.  

Also, I approve of *not* being shoved from an elevator the second the door fucking cracks open.  Gimme some room to breathe, you fat sacs. 

AC was awesome, btw. <3


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 10, 2009)

Uro said:


> A girl was on an unknown substance and fading in and out of consciousness close to dying. The girls boyfriend refused to cooperate with the officers and my off-duty fursuiting friend. So after a while of refusing to tell the officers what the girl was on he said "fuck you" to the uniformed officer and the cop promptly tackled him out of the chair, threw him against a wall and cuffed him (the boy was being combative beforehand).



One person had said X, another said "Date rape", but I was a few feet away from the scene and I saw the guy cuffed.

On anotyher note, the problem I had with AC were the amount of rude people who didn't even say please, thank you, or an Excuse me when I was talking to other people. The elevator situation was the same if not worse at AC. Fursuiters were shoved aside when they have first priority to the evelator. I had to shout "Fursuiter" a lot when there was one or two fursuiters trying to enter the lift. I made snide remarks while walking past the people who I held the door for. The aptrons at work are more polite than they are, and most of them act like rabid baboons.


----------



## Houshou (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd have to say that the only problem I had, was being pulled aside and "talked" to by some random person wearing a red shirt. 
What was I doing, well...I was in line for the 2 & Kage 2-gether Event, and remembered my camcorder was in the Westin about 7 floors up....I got a talkin' to as I came running back, to get in the back of the line. I pretty much told them to fuck off but not in such easy words.
Also, being in the military I was seeing shit almost no one else was. It was kinda a weird feeling walking into a room and subconsciously knowing how many people were sitting at what tables. I felt more "awake" or "Self-Conscious" at the con than almost any where else.
Other than that, I had a minor smelly issue with a roommate in my room, of which I had complaints from other guests, as the stairway got more and more usage. But that was to be expected...

To reiterate Uncle Kage: Febreeze does not, I repeat, does NOT get rid of the odor.  In fact all it _does_ do is kill the nose, and only the noses of those in the room where and when it was being sprayed. IF you want to "spray" something to remove a smell, you _need_ an ANTIBACTERIAL spray, and that's mostly to prevent the smell. IF the smell is already there, it's best just to wash it again, and properly.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2009)

Houshou said:


> To reiterate Uncle Kage: Febreeze does not, I repeat, does NOT get rid of the odor.  In fact all it _does_ do is kill the nose, and only the noses of those in the room where and when it was being sprayed. IF you want to "spray" something to remove a smell, you _need_ an ANTIBACTERIAL spray, and that's mostly to prevent the smell. IF the smell is already there, it's best just to wash it again, and properly.


Febreeze is also meant for couches. By spraying Febreeze on yourself you're just saying _"I'm no better than an easy chair. Please, plant your ass on me and smother me with butt"._

Then again, maybe that's why so many furries do it...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Febreeze is also meant for couches. By spraying Febreeze on yourself you're just saying _"I'm no better than an easy chair. Please, plant your ass on me and smother me with butt"._
> 
> Then again, maybe that's why so many furries do it...



That's why there's Lysol...and Renzuit(sp?). Both Antibacterial and will teach the funky furfags that bathing is fundamental.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's why there's Lysol...and Renzuit(sp?). Both Antibacterial and will teach the funky furfags that bathing is fundamental.


Why can't furs have a fetish of like, I dunno, felching Old Spice?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Why can't furs have a fetish of like, I dunno, felching Old Spice?



Because rolling around in their own shit is so much better. -shudders-


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 10, 2009)

Right. That explains why there isn't any shower pron on here.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 10, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Right. That explains why there isn't any shower pron on here.



For the amount of fetishes peddled in the fandom, there should be a cleaning fetish. 
Cleaning can be sexy!


----------



## Shino (Jul 10, 2009)

You know, every time this comes up, I feel like the only suiter on the planet that keeps both myself and my suit clean and in good shape.

We're not_ all_ stinky fat guys! Just... most of them...


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> You know, every time this comes up, I feel like the only suiter on the planet that keeps both myself and my suit clean and in good shape.
> 
> We're not_ all_ stinky fat guys! Just... most of them...



*This.* Why would you want your suit to smell...you dumped half your bank account getting it made, so why woudn't you treat it properly? 

Anyhoo, I'm still unhappy not being able to make the trip. The Dorsai tales are to be expected, I guess. Over at the anime con I frequent, ACen, the security can be rather horrid. We just call them 'gofers,' because that's all they are. They don't even communicate properly  amongst each other to handle the large events....which almost ended up in disaster for the Masquerade in 07. They randomly decided that people should have TICKETS to get in, which has never ben a rule(nor was it announced officially), and started passing them out barely a day before the event. Then they said you didn't need them, and even took some people's away....but then when they started enforcing it yet again unannounced just an hour or so before the event, well, riots ensued. Things like this happened occasionally in the years I have attended, and the staff is always severely rude about it. 
Even so, whenever I had any other problem (like the time a Kakashi cosplayer was stalking my group and tried to hook up with some of them, or the drunk girl who was getting taken advantage of in the line for the rave), I was able to find a gofer who actually responded accordingly.

So basically, I think bad security and cons go hand in hand (that and funk. ACen's slogan is seriously "Got Soap?"). You just have to try not to step on toes, ignore the incessant bitching and powertrips, and have fun.

Tripping at the zoo, dismemberment, dog prostitution...sounds like I'm missing quite the party. I love being one of the people in the crowd watching shit like that go down. See y'all next year, I hope.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> You know, every time this comes up, I feel like the only suiter on the planet that keeps both myself and my suit clean and in good shape.
> 
> We're not_ all_ stinky fat guys! Just... most of them...



You are not alone. When I was at AC this year, there were a few rules that I set for myself while in suit.

Rule 1 is that I have to be fully bathed and clean before I get into the suit.

Rule 2 is that the suit has to be clean before I take it out for a day of suiting.

Rule 3 is that after a day of suiting the entire suit is spritzed with stuff that purifies it, cleans it out and gets rid of built of sweat...and it has to air dry.

Rule 4 is that after a day of suiting I take a bath.

It's so simple to keep yourself in suit smelling pleasant and at the same time keeping the costume nice for future outings. Bathe before and after, and have suit clean before, and then cleaned after. Or the short hand is to say "Suit maintenance!"...it's an important thing.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

To anyone that complains in this thread, keep this in mind:  At least you had the money, transportation, time, and freedom to go to Anthrocon at all.  Some of us aren't so lucky and are going to have to wait a few fucking years to do any socializing with other furries outside of the internet.  I would've loved to go to Anthrocon and meet other furries and get to know them and get drunk with them, but I'm only 17 (don't have the freedom), and I can't find a job (don't have the money).  I would gladly have driven to Pittsburgh if I had the gas money, but I don't.  It's sdisappointing, but it's only because I am so young.  Still, you're lucky.  I plan to go to some conventions when I am able to do so and have the necessary tools to get there and get back home, but it'll have to wait a few years.

Again, you're lucky that you're even able to go.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> To anyone that complains in this thread, keep this in mind:  At least you had the money, transportation, time, and freedom to go to Anthrocon at all.



This is true. A lot of people stated that they were happy despite their rant, so that's good. Also, I see you're from Chi-town as well. When you do get the money and freedom, come rock out with me and my pals at FurFest =3

EDIT= Btw Trpdwarf, what did you use to 'spritz' your suit after use?


----------



## Shino (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get to go this year either. I'm more than old enough, and probably could of scraped together enough cash, but I couldn't get the time off from work for it. So different causes, same result.

In all actuality, despite the 6000+(?) furs that went to AC this year, there were many, many furs that didn't get the oppertunity to go. So you're not alone in your con envy.

Still, making plans for AC'10. And FA:U, and FurFright'10, and...


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> This is true. A lot of people stated that they were happy despite their rant, so that's good. Also, I see you're from Chi-town as well. When you do get the money and freedom, come rock out with me and my pals at FurFest =3


 
Well, FurFest is just a matter of me having the time to go. Hopefully I'll be able to. If I do, I'll let you know. i'd love to hang out with you there .



Shino said:


> Hey, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get to go this year either. I'm more than old enough, and probably could of scraped together enough cash, but I couldn't get the time off from work for it. So different causes, same result.
> 
> In all actuality, despite the 6000+(?) furs that went to AC this year, there were many, many furs that didn't get the oppertunity to go. So you're not alone in your con envy.
> 
> Still, making plans for AC'10. And FA:U, and FurFright'10, and...


 
I know, and I feel ya. It's just a rant due to my disappointment of not being able to attend. i'm shooting for AC10, and I'll probably be able to go if I can find a job.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> This is true. A lot of people stated that they were happy despite their rant, so that's good. Also, I see you're from Chi-town as well. When you do get the money and freedom, come rock out with me and my pals at FurFest =3
> 
> EDIT= Btw Trpdwarf, what did you use to 'spritz' your suit after use?



I used "Nature's Miracle, Stain & Odor remover".

It is put out by Pets 'N People....my mother recommended it. It's non-toxic, non-flammable, and non acidic. It works wonders. You put it on after a day of suiting by spritzing it...leave it to air dry over night and the entire thing smells clean, but not like a cleaner. It's not laced with something to make you think it is clean either, it dries with no residue or general smell. It actually tackles the source of odor and gets rid of it. Also it's made of natural stuff...

The important thing though is you have to let your stuff air dry after using something like what I mentioned.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I used "Nature's Miracle, Stain & Odor remover".



Wow, thanks! I'm totally picking some up for when I suit next.



Hitman344 said:


> Well, FurFest is just a matter of me having the time to go. Hopefully I'll be able to. If I do, I'll let you know. i'd love to hang out with you there .



Sweet!


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 13, 2009)

Houshou said:


> To reiterate Uncle Kage: Febreeze does not, I repeat, does NOT get rid of the odor. In fact all it _does_ do is kill the nose, and only the noses of those in the room where and when it was being sprayed. IF you want to "spray" something to remove a smell, you _need_ an ANTIBACTERIAL spray, and that's mostly to prevent the smell. IF the smell is already there, it's best just to wash it again, and properly.


 
Hmm just to hit on this though. I take that to mean alot of people are not actually paying attention to what kind of Fabreeze they buy? Or is it that Fabreeze makes false claims about the fac tthat they have an anti bacterial version? The bottle I picked up prior to the con quite clearly stated it was antibacterial or I'd not have gotten it in the first place.

That said I teneded to shower after getting out of suit anyway most of the time (Though once I admittedly  more or less fell asleep right away and did so the following morning)


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I used "Nature's Miracle, Stain & Odor remover".


 
I'll have to look into that one myself. New to the whole suit ownership thing and while I initally hit up the Fabreeze stuff (of the at least labled anti bacterial variety) due to intial recomendations I found the smell is... not plesant.

I hate perfumed shit with a passion. If this has a minimal scent to it then it sounds like something to at least try out.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so late to this thread.. been busy. There wasn't much to complain about from my experience. My first con, and it was pretty wild and fun. Would definitely do again.



Xipoid said:


> I did find the borderline belligerent demand to remove one's hat to be very unwarranted. Made me feel like he was on some kind of moral power trip.



This was the only thing I found obnoxious at the con. I was out of the way, on the floor with my camera, waiting for the suiters, and I almost literally got barked at. Well shit.. I wasn't aware that hat-wearing would have been such an offense. 9-9

But I got some good pics. I got a pic of Trpdwarf's suit also. o:
It came out kind of crappy though..
I didn't really get the chance to flag as many random people down as I thought. Somehow, I thought I wouldn't be too busy to meet up with random people I had spoken with online. But yeah.. I never thought I'd be so excited and impressed by all the suiters, haha.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jul 17, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> I'll have to look into that one myself. New to the whole suit ownership thing and while I initally hit up the Fabreeze stuff (of the at least labled anti bacterial variety) due to intial recomendations I found the smell is... not plesant.
> 
> I hate perfumed shit with a passion. If this has a minimal scent to it then it sounds like something to at least try out.



Ugh... I've only worn my fursuit to one convention, and I was rooming with the guy who made it.  He put Febreeze in the head without asking me, and I got really pissed off at him for it.  I was smelling and tasting that disgusting stuff for the rest of the con.

Febreeze is NOT a good antibacterial for fursuits, especially not in the friggin head.  All it does is cover odors with a much, much worse odor.

If covering smells is what you want, your best bet that I've seen is to keep some fabric softener sheets with you and rub the suit down a bit with it.  Very pleasant smell.  I keep one in my fursuit bin when I'm transporting the suit just to keep it fresh


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 17, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> I'll have to look into that one myself. New to the whole suit ownership thing and while I initally hit up the Fabreeze stuff (of the at least labled anti bacterial variety) due to intial recomendations I found the smell is... not plesant.
> 
> I hate perfumed shit with a passion. If this has a minimal scent to it then it sounds like something to at least try out.



Also, the perfume in Frebreeze is not good for your skin. There are other things that are better. There's Renzuit for the body of the suit to help kill odor and the stuff that TRP mentioned for the head.


Also, fabric softener sheets in the head make a world of a difference.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 26, 2009)

Makes me think twice about going next year. It'll be my first time at a furcon, but like my 5th convention in general.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 27, 2009)

So, since this seems to be the general "bash the Dorsai for being dickfaces" thread, I'll throw in my Megaplex '09 experiences with them:

They're annoying douchebags.

All through the weekend, the volunteer staff was great and abundant, meaning only two or three "official" Dorsai members were there. It's funny, because even with the Dorsai numbers being so low that I can count them on one hand, they're still over the top asses.

So, here we are, sitting on the floor of the meeting area. Megaplex tried to make an area similar to the Den at Anthrocon and put tables and chairs in part of the hallway so people could hang out. But... they put out 16 chairs and two tables... for _475 attendees._ Obviously, there was an extreme lack of places to actually sit at this little meeting area, so we had to take up floor space.

We hung out here for almost four hours between about 10 PM to 2 AM. A big group. We weren't blocking any halls or doors, we were all crammed into this corner because of that. Volunteer security was nice about it. They were fine with us sitting there. If one of us was blocking the hall, they would ask nicely (using those scary _please_ and _thank you_ words that aren't in Dorsai vocabulary) and we would comply.

So now walks along a Dorsai member. After sitting here in this area for four hours without any problems from regular security, this way obese woman who is with the Dorsai (it's funny because the Dorsai are supposed to be security but they couldn't do a thing against a person without a badge, let alone a _real_ threat, because they're almost all overweight) walks over to us, starts clapping her hands, waving her arms around and yelling at us.

"*EXCUSE ME YOU ARE ALL BLOCKING THIS HALL WAY YOU NEED TO MOVE IMMEDIATELY THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE*"
"What? Why? We've been sitting here for hours and nobody has bothered us. We aren't blocking anyone. Volunteer security is fine with us."
"*THEN I WILL NEED TO SPEAK TO THE OTHER SECURITY STAFF THIS SHOULD NOT BE ACCEPTABLE YOU ARE BLOCKING THE HALLWAY*"

Then she walked away and we all stayed put. Didn't bother us again. This is what I can't stand about the Dorsai. The volunteer security is nice. The understand that they aren't professionals and are just doing this to help out the convention. They have no _real_ power, and they understand that. That's why they're nice. They don't have a chip on their shoulder, or a sense of power and entitlement.

The Dorsai are just the opposite. They think they're all so fucking important because they're in the Dorsai. Hurf durf, guess what, they aren't any more special than the volunteers. You check badges at doors and stand there so people don't try and sneak in and tell drunk people to go back to their room. That is _all._


----------



## Alchera (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll tell you one that happened to me, but it wasn't AC 09. It was AC 08.

On the second day of the con, the support in my shoes, primarily my right shoe, went complete out. As a result, while in the Dealer's Den/Artist Alley area, I started to have pains which quickly escalated into a full, heavy limp on my right foot. The pain shot up all the way to my shoulder and I could hardly walk straight. I managed to make it back to the Westin and boarded an elevator on the second floor. It went down to the first, and despite me telling the Dorsai member at the elevator in the Lobby I had a medical issue which I needed to treat in my room, I was forced to get off the elevator for a bunch of fursuiters. No matter how much I said I had a medical problem, I was still made to get off and told to go to the back of the line. My room was on the 22nd floor that year, thank you, and I perfectly understand that suitors do get hot in their suits, but Christ..why couldn't I have simply ridden with them due to my circumstance?


----------



## Shino (Jul 29, 2009)

Is anybody from the Con staff (the ones with actual power over the con) aware of all of these Dorsai stories? You can't tell me that they're the only company that does con security. I know cause I used to work for another one. Seriously, WTF?

This thread is starting to make me not look forward to cons as much.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> Is anybody from the Con staff (the ones with actual power over the con) aware of all of these Dorsai stories? You can't tell me that they're the only company that does con security. I know cause I used to work for another one. Seriously, WTF?
> 
> This thread is starting to make me not look forward to cons as much.



I've been to AC for two concurrent years and never once had an issue with dorsai.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Alchera said:


> I'll tell you one that happened to me, but it wasn't AC 09. It was AC 08.
> 
> On the second day of the con, the support in my shoes, primarily my right shoe, went complete out. As a result, while in the Dealer's Den/Artist Alley area, I started to have pains which quickly escalated into a full, heavy limp on my right foot. The pain shot up all the way to my shoulder and I could hardly walk straight. I managed to make it back to the Westin and boarded an elevator on the second floor. It went down to the first, and despite me telling the Dorsai member at the elevator in the Lobby I had a medical issue which I needed to treat in my room, I was forced to get off the elevator for a bunch of fursuiters. No matter how much I said I had a medical problem, I was still made to get off and told to go to the back of the line. My room was on the 22nd floor that year, thank you, and I perfectly understand that suitors do get hot in their suits, but Christ..why couldn't I have simply ridden with them due to my circumstance?



It might have something to do with people lying about the medical thing, and abusing it, thus ruining it for people who legitimately have a medical issue.


----------



## Alchera (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It might have something to do with people lying about the medical thing, and abusing it, thus ruining it for people who legitimately have a medical issue.



Even though that might be the case, it still isn't a good practice. If that kind of thing continues, then someone will certainly end up suing someone.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> Is anybody from the Con staff (the ones with actual power over the con) aware of all of these Dorsai stories? You can't tell me that they're the only company that does con security. I know cause I used to work for another one. Seriously, WTF?



They aren't a company. The entire concept behind the Dorsai is just a power trip - they're nothing more than volunteer security, but people think they're serious business because they have a big name, have been doing con security for decades and wear a uniform, but as I said in my other post, all they_ really_ do is sit at doors and watch for badges.

And I'm not just saying that to insult the Dorsai. There really isn't anything for con security to do at cons. "Security" basically just means "watch for badges and call the cops if a real problem comes up".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Alchera said:


> Even though that might be the case, it still isn't a good practice. If that kind of thing continues, then someone will certainly end up suing someone.



I know this issue has been a constant bone of contention. 

There is no way to really moderate who is actually handi-capped or has medical issues and who isn't because the process of setting something up to deal with that is riddled with way too many problems (this coming from a past discussion on AC's website).

You could stop giving priority to suiters but it still will not fix the issue then where it's first come, get in line. You still have no real way to moderate who has legitimate medical/handi-cap issues. So priority to suiters or not, the  handicap (those with medical issues) at a place like AC are going to have such issues and stuck waiting when they really need to get to their room.

That said this coming year a shuttle service is supposed to run from hotel to hotel, to the con center so maybe if you know you have a medical issue, or handicap you can see about staying not at the Westin, so you don't have the elevator issue. You'll just have to wait on the shuttle though...but then again we might see a similar problem erupt with shuttle lines.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think the Dorsai are actually a _problem_.
You see, at every convention, there's always somebody who is going to try raping or murdering someone else, and the Dorsai look like the kind of people who are going to jump on these guys with a silenced pistol, put a round or two in their heads, and dump the body somewhere outside, if not completely dissolve it in acid.

So if the furcons aren't outright outlawed in most of the states, it's probably because of them.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> And I'm not just saying that to insult the Dorsai. There really isn't anything for con security to do at cons. "Security" basically just means "watch for badges and call the cops if a real problem comes up".



Woah there, tiger.

I have worked con-security.

Dorsai's bad treatment of congoers aside, we have to deal with alcoholics passing out, furs threatening each other, the myriad bullshit drama of who hates who, screaming fits, and pretentious jackasses.

There's a LOT that goes on at a con that you never hear about because security did their job and saved some dumbass from alcohol poisoning,throwing themselves down concrete steps, etc.

I'd advise you to work security saturday night at a furry convention.  Say, the 5PM - 3 AM shift.  You'll learn just how much security doesn't do.   Be good at taking vital signs and clearing hallways for the EMT.

Not to say that the Dorsai don't do some power tripping, but there's a reason security exists, and it's not just about the elevators.


----------



## Alchera (Jul 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know this issue has been a constant bone of contention.
> 
> There is no way to really moderate who is actually handi-capped or has medical issues and who isn't because the process of setting something up to deal with that is riddled with way too many problems (this coming from a past discussion on AC's website).
> 
> ...



It only happened that one year. In 2009 my room was on a much lower floor. <3

But, AC is now a place I'm no longer attending due to expenses. It cost me more this year than the previous.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

redcard said:


> throwing themselves down concrete steps


 That doesn't count, Tumbles *did* deserve it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2009)

Alchera said:


> It only happened that one year. In 2009 my room was on a much lower floor. <3
> 
> But, AC is now a place I'm no longer attending due to expenses. It cost me more this year than the previous.



Ah...I see.

Well you know for future reference if people know that they are going to be staying at a hotel that will have few elevators maybe they can try to book early and put in a special request to be on a lower floor? Even if you go to a non-fur convention if the hotel is tall with many floors planning ahead might make things more enjoyable.

I'm sorry to hear that. AC really is the closest fur convention to my area. The other choice would be Dragon Con but...it's a 100 registration fee and honestly I'd rather go to AC. If was not for commissions I'd have never made it out to 09....and I'm planning again to get the ball rolling for AC10. I do group planning so that people can share the costs, and thus bring down the expenses.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> That doesn't count, Tumbles *did* deserve it.



Maybe, maybe not.

But then you had furs impeding the path of the EMTs trying to clean up blood, all trying to take youtubes of it.  You had people screaming at him afterwards.  You had police trying to take an obviously screwed up man into custody and convention goers not following THEIR instructions, and you had what seemed like a huge number of drunk furs talking about doing things to the police cars, the ambulance, the steps, the hotel, etc.

Then you had them nearly riot when we tried to control them into corridors or places so the police can do their job and arrest someone who obviously was on some kind of drug.


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 29, 2009)

I speak from experience when I say that security plays a major role in keeping conventions operational and existent. Trust me, for every problem you see, there are three you never hear about because security handled it before it became a major issue.

I was blessed with a very good security staff at Furry Fiesta '09. I pray that Furry Fiesta '10 gives me similar quality, because convention security is like your lungs; you only really think about them if something goes wrong, but good luck living without them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> convention security is like your lungs; you only really think about them if something goes wrong, but good luck living without them.


 This.

You've summed it up very nicely.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 29, 2009)

> Woah there, tiger.
> 
> I have worked con-security.



Nice try, but I have done security at conventions before. No furry cons, but anime conventions - pretty much the same. In fact, I'm going this weekend to go work security at Anime Festival Orlando.



redcard said:


> we have to deal with alcoholics passing out, furs threatening each other



As said, these are problems you call the real police/medical professionals for.



> , the myriad bullshit drama of who hates who, screaming fits, and pretentious jackasses.



This isn't even a security issue. Oh no, someone acting like a douche bag? Quick, call security! :l

Yes, security is necessary, I'm not saying they aren't. There are a lot of situations where the security does diffuse the situation before it gets worse. What I'm saying is, being security at a convention is not a free pass to act like you're top of the world and better than everyone else like the Dorsai do. And don't get me wrong and think that I'm accusing all Dorsai of being assholes, not even close. But for every story I hear from someone about the Dorsai being helpful or nice, I hear two about them being douches.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> As said, these are problems you call the real police/medical professionals for.



Police won't respond to people being drunk in a hotel or acting like dicks.  They only respond when there's an injury or an assault.  It's up to consecurity to prevent that.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 29, 2009)

redcard said:


> Police won't respond to people being drunk in a hotel or acting like dicks.  They only respond when there's an injury or an assault.  It's up to consecurity to prevent that.



Last I checked, public drunkenness was against the law.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Last I checked, public drunkenness was against the law.


Then I should be banned from every con there is. Ever. Everywhere. =D


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Last I checked, public drunkenness was against the law.



Hotels are technically private property. 

You can't, as a con security member, call the police for it.

It's a hotel call.  And often times, that means they lose the room night and won't do it.  Plus, at conventions, drinking is heavy.. what, you're gonna load up an entire convention worth of drinkers?

A thing like Tumbles only drew the police because EMT was responding and by rule police respond when EMT does on suicide attempts.  Even failed ones.

You call the police and tell them someone's drunk at your convention.  The dispatcher will snort, and tell you to tell them to go back to their room, and if he becomes physical, to call back.

Your job as con security is to make sure they don't reach the physical point, and stay at the happy -buzzed drunk.  In furry, there are so many drinkers , even on stage doing performances, that if you call in public drunkeness instead of handling it, you'd have to have three volunteers just to make the calls.


----------



## shine (Aug 2, 2009)

jumping in a bit late, but the Dorsai at FF 08 made me feel like shit... and I was the GoH.


----------



## Foxxel (Oct 30, 2012)

_*Because I'll just say something about an old post and have nothing better to do. Nor have I been to AC yet *
_1. AC Heads should have a list ahead of time of security members.
2. All security members should have to go under a training course (video or something) then take a test.
3. If they pass, they are staff for AC. If they don't, they are not admitted as staff.
4. There should be a manager or "Head of Security" over watching security *ONLY*. That way (incase of something goes wrong with a call from security staff) the manager or Head of Security, can make a judgement as to who is wrong or right.
5. Security should *ALWAYS* be kind to everyone. If a staff member becomes to "power hungry", they should be ask to stop. Calm down. And relax. (Of course by a Manager). If they do not, they are to be booted from the con or if severe enough, arrested for, god idk here's a list:
Disturbing the peace
Disorderly Conduct
Battery
Trespassing

All of which has to be dealt with the Hotel, but what has to be done, has to be done.

But really, this is all Security Training 101.
This is what your taught at GS4 training for local (Domestic) security.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Oct 31, 2012)

The Dorsai sound like a bunch of assholes IMO


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Why you necro thread?!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> The Dorsai sound like a bunch of assholes IMO



They weren't too popular at FurFright, apparently :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

I would've clocked the whole lot of em.  Fuck those dickfucks Fuckity fuck fuckeroo!
seriously though who are these geezers?

And how dare they make likeshine feel like shit, she's a wonderful person.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> They weren't too popular at FurFright, apparently :roll:



The neckbeard police?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Inb4 lock!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2012)

I always thought it was some sort of affirmative action where they have disabled/mentally challenged people provide "security" in exchange to feel like they had a real responsibility.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmm I guess not.
I just read the wiki, they do seem to piss off a lot of people. I've never seen em, thank goodness they don't do any of the cons I go to.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I always thought it was some sort of affirmative action where they have disabled/mentally challenged people provide "security" in exchange to feel like they had a real responsibility.



I don't understand how someone can power trip being on con security.

_They do, though_ -- this is how emotionally balanced these people are.

I'd question the motives of anyone who is trying real hard to work security at a con. Some people are just weird and want to be in a position of authority. Not that convention rent-a-cop is a very lofty title but like I said some people are just fucked.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow after reading this whole thread I really hope I don't run into any of these fucks.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Wow after reading this whole thread I really hope I don't run into any of these fucks.



Please do, with a truck >:3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Ill have to borrow my bros tundra >:3


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't understand how someone can power trip being on con security.
> 
> _They do, though_ -- this is how emotionally balanced these people are.
> 
> I'd question the motives of anyone who is trying real hard to work security at a con. Some people are just weird and want to be in a position of authority. Not that convention rent-a-cop is a very lofty title but like I said some people are just fucked.



After what happened at FF and what's now coming to light, this may have more people speak out against them and how unprofessional they act towards con-goers. 
There are only a few that take their job seriously that I've encountered.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't understand how someone can power trip being on con security.
> 
> _They do, though_ -- this is how emotionally balanced these people are.
> 
> I'd question the motives of anyone who is trying real hard to work security at a con. Some people are just weird and want to be in a position of authority. Not that convention rent-a-cop is a very lofty title but like I said some people are just fucked.



Reminds me of an experience I once had at an amusement park where this lady went on a power trip but I believe it cost her the job. Sometimes you don't know how a person will handle power till they get it.


----------



## Luckiione (Oct 31, 2012)

Honestly, from most of my con experiences, people tend to have better cons when the security is lax, lenient, and willing to let things slide. I only ever hear complaints and disappointed people when those bastards don't just let stuff go, but cling to it like a limpet to a rock.

I know my only real complaint about the security at FF was while I was suiting, my tag was constantly flipping over, and I didn't know, because my suit head didn't allow me to look down that far. When I tried to go into events they'd stop me and ask to see my badge. I'd just wave my hands helplessly and show them I could NOT look down and fix it even if I wanted to. Only one asked if I needed help before he flipped the tags for me. All the others just got real flustered and reached over and flipped it, brushing my boobs in the process. NOT very happy about that. It wasn't my fault, at least ask first, and don't assume I'm PURPOSELY flouting your authority. fursuiters have limited vision, for chrissakes!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2012)

Luckiione said:


> Honestly, from most of my con experiences, people tend to have better cons when the security is lax, lenient, and willing to let things slide. I only ever hear complaints and disappointed people when those bastards don't just let stuff go, but cling to it like a limpet to a rock.
> 
> I know my only real complaint about the security at FF was while I was suiting, my tag was constantly flipping over, and I didn't know, because my suit head didn't allow me to look down that far. When I tried to go into events they'd stop me and ask to see my badge. I'd just wave my hands helplessly and show them I could NOT look down and fix it even if I wanted to. Only one asked if I needed help before he flipped the tags for me. All the others just got real flustered and reached over and flipped it, brushing my boobs in the process. NOT very happy about that. It wasn't my fault, at least ask first, and don't assume I'm PURPOSELY flouting your authority. fursuiters have limited vision, for chrissakes!



This is something where your security of a con like AC and FF need to be taught about fursuits, and about the warnings and issues around them. That way it not only better facilitates interaction with them so you can get from them what you need from a security stand point, but also so that you can correctly identify an emergency situation when it occurs involving a fursuiter. I'm not sure how "Indepth" any sort of training goes with these people go but after a certain interaction last AC with D it makes me wonder.


----------

